# New Tank - 150 Gallons - Fish Suggestions



## Quacketj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello all,

I recently bought a new 150 gallon tank (72x18) and I'm looking to stock it with my current fish and some new. (Obviously after I cycle the tank and have it well prepared for inhabitants.)

Currently my 29 gallon is stocked with three angel fish, one parrot cichlid, two clown loaches, and one pleco. The angels each have a body of 3 inches in diameter (not including fins) and the parrot cichlid is just as big if not bigger. My clown loaches are approximately 3-4 inches in length (head to tail), and the pleco is probably only 6 months old, but just as large as the other tank mates. These fish get along in their tank. There is some territorial bickering between the angels themselves and the parrot, but all in all they are compatible with each other and have been for over a year now.

In the new tank I am looking to add a few more clown loaches and some other species to add some variety. Some other possibly tank mates I have been considering have been bala sharks, passive/peaceful cichlids, and anything to add color/variety to the tank.

The clown loaches are probably some of my favorite fish, so getting a couple more of them is a must. I know these fish get very large as well, but I'm prepared with such a large tank.

I have read that bala sharks may not do well with angel fish, and then on the other hand I heard they do just fine. Does anyone have any insight here? Yes I know they get huge, but I've got 150 gallons to play with here, so a small shoal of these guys (no more than 6) should be just fine.

The types of cichlids I am looking for have to be of the lesser aggressive variety (more like community than cichlid). I am extremely interested in rams, along with the possibility of kribs, rainbows, keyholes and possibly firemouths. Does anyone have any suggestions or comments on possible cichlid tank mates?

Lastly, to add some variety I’m asking what you think might go well in such a tank. I expect it to be planted (not entirely, leaving some open space) with plenty of hiding spots (rock formations, deco, etc). Feel free to throw out anything you feel would complement my tank.

Thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

I just recently did the same thing as you, but with a 120 gallon tank. I have a bala in mine, who has only been there for a week(the tank has only been set up for 3 weeks) and he's very peaceful. I never heard about them not getting along with angelfish, but Im not saying it couldn't happen. My bala is very peaceful with his tankmates, and I've read nothing but good things about them.

I also have a rainbow shark, which is also very peaceful and does not bother anything else. 

One of my favourite things in my tank is my african dwarf frog. He's not always the most active, but sometimes he loves to come to the glass and follow me around. Also, sometimes hell go to the top of the tank to take a breath of air, then just float to the bottom like a parachute.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Increasing the size of your clown loach school is definitely a good idea. They'll be much happier and more interesting in a larger school. I think the main reason the balas and angels don't mix well is because the balas are so active which might stress the angels. Your list of peaceful cichlids has some good ideas, although I'm not too sure about the firemouth. Festivums and severums might also work. 

If you're interested in the balas because they're a big schooling fish, you could consider some other options as well. Since the balas get so big it will really limit what else you can put in the tank since even with a 150g tank, 6 balas is a demanding bioload. Other cool schoolers you could consider with a tank that size would be congo tetras and many of the rainbowfish like bosemani and turquoise rainbows.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with Batman that the balas would be too active and stress your angels. Festivums would make great tank mates. Keyholes and Severums would work too. However, I think the rainbows would be too active.


----------



## Quacketj (Feb 22, 2008)

paytheplayer said:


> I just recently did the same thing as you, but with a 120 gallon tank. I have a bala in mine, who has only been there for a week(the tank has only been set up for 3 weeks) and he's very peaceful. I never heard about them not getting along with angelfish, but Im not saying it couldn't happen. My bala is very peaceful with his tankmates, and I've read nothing but good things about them.
> 
> I also have a rainbow shark, which is also very peaceful and does not bother anything else.


Thanks for the reply.

I would recommend that you have more than just one bala shark, they like to be in a group. The more and more I think about them the less I want to get some. I really like my angels and I don't want anything to jeopardize them. Also, they get really big really fast and I'm not really excited about that happening.

As for the rainbow shark comment, I was actually talking about a rainbow cichlid, but I do like the looks of the rainbow/red tail sharks. I'll probably try and keep my 150 understocked (I know, I've got the room have some fun right?), but I like the fact of less maintenance and less problems in my tank.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Quacketj (Feb 22, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> Increasing the size of your clown loach school is definitely a good idea. They'll be much happier and more interesting in a larger school. I think the main reason the balas and angels don't mix well is because the balas are so active which might stress the angels. Your list of peaceful cichlids has some good ideas, although I'm not too sure about the firemouth. Festivums and severums might also work.
> 
> If you're interested in the balas because they're a big schooling fish, you could consider some other options as well. Since the balas get so big it will really limit what else you can put in the tank since even with a 150g tank, 6 balas is a demanding bioload. Other cool schoolers you could consider with a tank that size would be congo tetras and many of the rainbowfish like bosemani and turquoise rainbows.


Thanks for the reply.

More clown loaches is a must, I just love those little guys, even if they are very shy. I'm sold, the balas are out of the question. Why not the firemouth? Too aggressive? I feel like they are more common and easier to come by in my LFS. I haven't shopped for many cichlids, seeing as I can't buy any right now, but I feel like I've never seen festivums and the severums seem like a rare find as well (I could be way off here). I know for a fact I have to pre-order rams from my LFS, because I've been looking to get those for some time. What about kribs? I've also heard they can be a little fin nippy and may get into a problem with other bottom dwellers, IE my clown loaches.

Yes, I do enjoy the schooling fish. I'm sure there are a ton of tetra's and other community type fish to accomplish that, I'll work on that later. If the rainbows would be too active then I might just skip out on them as well. Once again, I don't think I've run across those in my LFS very often.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Quacketj (Feb 22, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> I agree with Batman that the balas would be too active and stress your angels. Festivums would make great tank mates. Keyholes and Severums would work too. However, I think the rainbows would be too active.


Thanks for the reply.

Out of your cichlid suggestions, which do you think gives me my best bang for my buck. I'd like to keep the price down, but also get the best fish for my tank setup. Also, how easy are these to find in my LFS? Do most stores operate on a policy where you can pre-order these types of fish? For the most part I've always just purchased the fish they have in store. Whichever fish poses the least amount of threat to my angels is really my top priority though.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Keyholes and festivums are both very peaceful, but I've only seen them in fish stores on somewhat rare occasions. The severums should be much easier to come by but they are a much larger fish.

Kribs are a good choice. I've never seen mine "nip" at anything just for the heck of it. I have a mated pair and they do get nasty when it comes time to breed. They can also be somewhat territorial with each other if they aren't part of a mated pair (a mated pair will pretty much constantly swim together). A single krib is a docile fish. Since your tank is so big, you could also probably get several same sex fish with no problems.


----------



## Quacketj (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm still up in the air about which cichlids I'll choose, it's probably going to come down to what's available and fairly priced when the time comes. I'll go out of my way to get some Rams, but beyond that we'll have to wait and see.

The next big question I have is cycling my new tank. What do you think would be some good dither fish that would be compatible with what I already have? My first thought were tiger barbs, but no way in hell will they get near my angels. Then I thought zebra danios. Hopefully I can find a pack of larger ones so that they won't be swallowed when the big guys arrive. How many should I start off with? Won't it take a while for the ammonia level to rise in such a large tank?

Obviously when cycling a tank you need a source of ammonia (fish, decayed food etc) and keep an eye on your levels and let nature takes it course (I truly understand how all of that functions). I'm just wondering what else there is I can do to help the process. I have some live plants in my tank already, but only a couple which struggle to thrive w/ my very weak lighting. I'm hoping to transfer my weekly water change from my 29 gallon to my 150 gallon for the first month (the only problem is these two tanks will be in two separate houses). Along with that I'd like to take out deco from time to time, such as live/artificial plants, driftwood, gravel etc. Hopefully this provides the new tank with a good base of beneficial bacteria as well. I also planned on taking the latest filter pad from my HOB and putting it in my wet/dry. I'm looking for anything to make this process as seamless as possible. Does anyone else have any other suggestions? I'm just concerned with moving my guys out of their home and into the 150 too soon and losing what I've got.

Thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## Quacketj (Feb 22, 2008)

Bump.

Anyone have any input on the cycling of the tank?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Definitely use some of the media from your 29 gallon and also some gravel and decor. I wouldn't bother transferring any water. Once you do this you'll either need to transfer some of your fish right away or feed the tank with ammonia or fish food to keep the bacteria colony alive.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Quacketj said:


> Do most stores operate on a policy where you can pre-order these types of fish? For the most part I've always just purchased the fish they have in store.


Yes, and no. You probably won't have any luck with a big superstore. You need to find a mom and pop pet shop where you can actually talk to someone capable of making a decision. 

The real answer depends on your approach. Find out who orders the fish, but don't be pushy about it. Bring it up in conversation. Then find out when they receive the availability lists. Most distributors will fax or email an availability list on a weekly basis, or twice weekly. The LFS generally just fills its tanks, and is not concerned with anything else. In fact, it becomes so repetitious, that they can almost order without even looking. "50 Neons, 25 Red Wag Platy's, 12 pair Fancy Guppies, 25 small Angels, etc etc."

You should offer to PAY for the fish before it is ordered and to take the fish directly upon delivery, without it being placed in the LFS tank. To do this, you will need to be at the LFS on delivery day waiting for the shipment to arrive. YOU NEED TO OFFER TO ACCEPT NO GUARANTEE. In exchange, the LFS should give you the fish at a discount. Have a quarantine tank waiting at home and you are set.

I have used this method many times for bulk orders, such as 50 Neon Tetras or 30 Tiger Barbs. I can usually get a 25% or more discount. That being said, the LFS in my area know i am a dedicated hobbyist who spends money at their store. You have to handle the politics of the situation correctly and do not abuse this with frequent requests.


----------



## Quacketj (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the insight Pasfur, that's a nice set up you have going with your LFS. I'm sure it works out well for the both of you!

It's set, the cycling should be a cake walk with my already existing tank. That really puts me at ease to know it will be that easy.

I will be adding to my clown loach school early on. The bala sharks are out of the equation at this point, there are just too many negatives to outweigh their positives.

Back to the cichlids: I'm definitely interested in rams, so getting them will be a for sure thing. The other cichlids I have had in mind are kribs, festiviums, keyholes, and possibly firemouths. Everything else either gets too large or is way too aggressive and I'd be concerned about my angels. I do understand that with any cichlid you'll have some territorial bickering, and the possibility of really territorial times when they are breeding. I'm just looking for some smaller unique fish that will add to the variety of my tank.

If you have any questions regarding my parrot here is a little background on him. The parrot gives his fair share of aggression, especially when feeding time comes around, but it's nothing the angels can't defend and give right back to him. I remember when I first brought the parrot home, my poor clown loaches were so afraid of him, now they don't even move out of the way when he comes around though. He's a big wanna-be bully, and I'm okay with that.

I'll be sure to keep the thread going, plenty of pictures and fun times to come. I'm really looking forward to it!

Regards,
Tim


----------



## Quacketj (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm prepared for this one to get shot down, so here it goes.

What are the odds I could put in a few yellow labs? I know, all I need to do is throw in an African cichlid and all hell will break loose, but what are the odds that this could work out.

I'm really questioning if I'll keep my three angel fish. I'm thinking about switching to an all cichlid tank, preferably Mbuna or African.

Tell me what you think.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't try mixing the labs with your other fish. Not only are they much more aggressive that the other fish you're keeping, they also have much different water parameter requirements. They prefer hard, alkaline water while things like rams need soft acidic water. 

With a 150 gallon tank you certainly have the room to make a really interesting mbuna tank. However, I wouldn't recommend mixing much else with them unless it is another fish from the Rift Lakes that can handle the aggression of the mbuna.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I was considering Firemouths in a 33 gallon I have set up, and, after researching them, I decided that they would probably wreck my carefull constructed aquascape and uproot my plants. If you're going with hardy plants and the kind of aquascape that can survive some digging, then you could have firemouths in your mix. Otherwise, I'd stay away.


----------

